# How many people pay Road Tax as a PLG on their motorhome?



## Firefox (Dec 8, 2009)

With the new banding on Vehicle Excise Duty for PLG's it is related to emissions and engine sizes. Thus for a typical 2500 cc Engine you could end up paying about £250 tax instead of £200 as a Light Goods Vehicle (LGV).

I believe the correct registration on the document would read;

Body Type: Motorcaravan
Taxation class: LGV

Is this correct or do some have their vehicles registered in the higher PLG tax band?


----------



## maingate (Dec 8, 2009)

Over 3.5 Tonne and you lose the PLG.

Ironically, the Road Tax is £5 less.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 8, 2009)

Just taxed my MH and car, both were £190 each for the full year.


----------



## AndyC (Dec 8, 2009)

My understanding is that a vehicle first registered as a 'motor caravan' should be in the taxation class PLG unless its gross weight is over 3.5 tonnes, in which case it should fall into the PHGV taxation class.

Vehicles which were first registered before being converted will generally retain their original taxation class.

Actually that's a bit of a simplification but covers most cases...

AndyC


----------



## Firefox (Dec 9, 2009)

AndyC said:


> My understanding is that a vehicle first registered as a 'motor caravan' should be in the taxation class PLG unless its gross weight is over 3.5 tonnes, in which case it should fall into the PHGV taxation class.
> 
> Vehicles which were first registered before being converted will generally retain their original taxation class.
> 
> ...



So just to clarify this, Timberland get hold of a Brand new Renault Master 3300 straight from the manufacturer and convert it to a Motorcaravan and then plate it as:

Motorcaravan 
PLG

The eventual buyers pay road tax on the PLG schedule for a 2500cc engine at £250 or whatever.

On the other hand I buy a second hand Renault Master 3300 panel van 3 years old convert it and reregister it as ;

Motorcaravan
LGV
(from Panel Van, LGV)

I don't change the LGV as that's how it was originally registered. I pay standard tax on the LGV band not based on engine size at £200.

So the Timberland owner would pay £50 more tax per year than me on the same base vehicle. I'm not saying you are wrong, as I understand it the same way, but it just seems strange.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 9, 2009)

David & Ann said:


> Just taxed my MH and car, both were £190 each for the full year.



What are the respective engine sizes for the vehicles?


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 9, 2009)

Firefox said:


> What are the respective engine sizes for the vehicles?



MH is a 2.8l Ducato engine and the car is a 2.0l Vectra engine.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 9, 2009)

David & Ann said:


> MH is a 2.8l Ducato engine and the car is a 2.0l Vectra engine.



When I imported my Hymer S700 4600Kg MAM, Swansea registered it as a  Mercedes, Renault Scenic Pickup.  This  was dispite all of the information being checked at the Local Office and then the paperwork including the paperwork from Germany being sent on to them and it being returned with the new log book.

I had to get them to change it to a Mercedes, Motor caravan but they then put it as PLG tax class.

I have decided that I will now try to get the taxation class changed in the new year.  I wonder if I will get a refund?


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Dec 9, 2009)

*Taxing Taxation*

Hi all,
Here's a new slant on a theme.
Mine is a 2006 A class based on a Mercedes Sprinter  416 CDI.
Body type Motor Caravan 
MAM 4600 kg or 4.6 tonne. 2700cc Turbo Diesel. 
Taxation Class Private HGV and costs just £165.00 per year road tax. 
Tax doesn't have to be taxing, or at least not too taxing.
Wanderer


----------



## Boxerman (Dec 9, 2009)

The Grand Wanderer said:


> Taxation Class Private HGV and costs just £165.00 per year road tax.



But don't you need an HGV driving licence to drive it?

Frank


----------



## suej (Dec 9, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> But don't you need an HGV driving licence to drive it?
> 
> Frank



Anyone who gained a full car driving license before January 1st 1997 can drive a vehicle up to 7.5 tonnes.. so as The Grand Wanderer is an old f*** he's ok til he's 70 LOL
After January 1st 1997 you need to take a further test to gain the extra entitlement.

Regards Sue


----------



## runnach (Dec 9, 2009)

suej said:


> Anyone who gained a full car driving license before January 1st 1997 can drive a vehicle up to 7.5 tonnes.



Plus tow a trailer not exceeding 750 kgs so 8250 kgs in total...after this date there is a restriction to 3500 kgs if you want to exceed this then a seperate test needs to be taken.

A point worth remembering for our more senior members is that at the time of licence renewal on 70 th birthday...one needs to notify DVLO that you wish to keep your entitlement

Channa


----------



## kangooroo (Dec 9, 2009)

My Renault Kangoo Roo car conversion is taxed as a motorhome @ £185 but our Renault Kangoo car, which is the identical model, is taxed as a car at £125.  

There seems to be some disparity in the taxing system - the car covers 18k miles annually and the Roo probably about 6k.


----------



## n8rbos (Dec 9, 2009)

whats road tax?????????

does ya veh. go faster with it???????


who's it paid to??????????


----------



## AndyC (Dec 9, 2009)

Firefox said:


> So just to clarify this, Timberland get hold of a Brand new Renault Master 3300 straight from the manufacturer and convert it to a Motorcaravan and then plate it as:
> 
> Motorcaravan
> PLG
> ...


It is strange, but that does seem to be the case. 

BTW, the current VED for PLG is £190 and for LGV is £185

AndyC


----------



## AndyC (Dec 9, 2009)

suej said:


> Anyone who gained a full car driving license before January 1st 1997 can drive a vehicle up to 7.5 tonnes.. so as The Grand Wanderer is an old f*** he's ok til he's 70 LOL
> After January 1st 1997 you need to take a further test to gain the extra entitlement.
> 
> Regards Sue


Yes, that's it. If you passed before 1/1/97 you will have Category C1 on your licence.

If the licence has been replaced for some reason it would be as well to check that the C1 entitlement has been transferred to the new one - sometimes it gets 'lost'.

AndyC


----------



## Firefox (Dec 9, 2009)

AndyC said:


> It is strange, but that does seem to be the case.
> 
> BTW, the current VED for PLG is £190 and for LGV is £185
> 
> AndyC



That's true! I was kind of rounding up to £200 ... unless of course the engine is big CC on your PLG which starts to attract rates over the £190.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 9, 2009)

My Adria on a 2.5 Renault Master was registered as 3500 (PLG) when I collected it, it was supposed to be 3850 (PHG) because it had been registered & the log book was being sent to my home address I was given the new plate to get it changed. There is no modification needed & the axle weights remain the same but the MGW is another 350 kg. I went to the DVLA showed them the plate & it was all done, I received the new log book & a refund of the difference.


----------



## kenjones (Dec 9, 2009)

*Road tax*

My 2004 VW 2.5tdi is registered as a diesel car and costs £215 in band K.

The previous 2.5tdi 2001 was £185.

I'm not sure why the current camper (Autosleeper Topaz) is a diesel car or what it will mean with future tax changes.


----------



## jezport (Dec 16, 2009)

My Frankia is PHGV £165


----------



## AndyC (Dec 16, 2009)

kenjones said:


> My 2004 VW 2.5tdi is registered as a diesel car and costs £215 in band K.
> 
> The previous 2.5tdi 2001 was £185.
> 
> I'm not sure why the current camper (Autosleeper Topaz) is a diesel car or what it will mean with future tax changes.


If it was manufactured as a camper before being first registered then it should be PLG not 'Diesel Car', you can get it changed to PLG and claim a refund of the excess VED paid. If the base vehicle was first registered before being converted then as I understand it you are stuck with the 'Diesel Car' category.

More here: UKMotorhomes.net - Road Tax, VED, Vehicle Excise Duty, for Motorhomes

AndyC


----------



## mattiball (Dec 20, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> But don't you need an HGV driving licence to drive it?
> 
> Frank



With a pre 1997 driving licence you can drive up to 7.5 tonnes on a car licence.

Don't ask me about what happens if you passed your test after that date.


----------



## mattiball (Dec 20, 2009)

woops...perhaps i should red the whole thing before replying!!!!


----------



## bigboack (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi guys,I passed my test before 1997,However 3 years ago I was diagnosed with MS, A result of this I had to notify DVLA and return my licence, A few weeks later it came back with all my entitlements removed,If i want them back i will have to reapply or appeal,  Apparently this happens automatacly,Not just MS I have heard it happen to someone with Diabetes, So check your Licences.

Merry Chipma..


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 21, 2009)

A friend of ours had his license changed down to 3.5T max after being diagnosed with diabetes, he previously had a full HGV. I can't see why having an illness such as this & others make this an automatic ban on every thing over the 3.5T limit I had a heart attack & couldn't drive for a while but later I was given the all clear & after my by pass I only had to wait a couple of weeks before being told by my doctor I could drive without any restrictions. Likewise with people living longer & being more active the 70 limit is a bit ridiculous, if anything I think anybody driving should be medically checked at regular intervals, who is to say that somebody much younger has an undiagnosed condition that might effect their driving. I don't know what the current medical is for the over 70's but there should be some minimum standard of health required to allow you to be competent to drive. 
The 3.5 limit on motorhomes make it difficult for manufacturers to build & design a motorhome with a sufficient payload, this should be raised to 4 ton at least. Many MH's mine included are built on a chassis which can be uprated without any modification, if I hadn't got it plated at 3850 instead of 3500 I would run the risk of being 'overloaded' but it's the same van there is 
absolutely no difference in the van apart from a little sticker with the weight on it, admittedly if I was fully laden I would be carrying an extra 350 kgs the extra load would effect the braking distance slightly.


----------



## aidan (Dec 25, 2009)

*motorhome tax*

thank god our stupid goverment has not increased the tax on motorhomes here in ireland.we are still only paying 86 euros.up to a certain age we dont need a mot.which in a sense can be a bad thing,if you buy a dodgy camper.


----------

